# Are all spring bars created equal?



## DTS419

For the price of 4 spring bars from name brands like Barton, a box of 360 spring bars in assorted sizes can be had on Amazon. That sure is tempting, but before I trust my valuable watches to any old spring bar, I must ask: Are all spring bars created equal? Is this another case of "you get what you pay for" or are you just paying for the name with the more expensive offerings?


----------



## ronenash

I have seen better and worse spring bars but never had one fail on me. The better ones are usually thicker and better constructed.


----------



## GrouchoM

There's definitely differences both, in exact dimensions, and in quality of materials and construction. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissakis

No, they are not. Not taking thickness into account, I've experienced different quality.


----------



## jmgorman

Is there a preferred vendor, with consistently high-quality spring bars?


----------



## uvalaw2005

jmgorman said:


> Is there a preferred vendor, with consistently high-quality spring bars?


Ofrei is often recommended: The Highest Quality Swiss Made Spring Bars

I also like Esslinger: Watch Band Spring Bars | Double Flanged Spring Bars | Esslinger.com


----------



## StufflerMike

DTS419 said:


> For the price of 4 spring bars from name brands like Barton, a box of 360 spring bars in assorted sizes can be had on Amazon. That sure is tempting, but before I trust my valuable watches to any old spring bar, I must ask: Are all spring bars created equal? Is this another case of "you get what you pay for" or are you just paying for the name with the more expensive offerings?


No, some are more equal.
BTW: What are you going to to with 360 (assorted) spring bars ?


----------



## Nokie

Agree. Some are better made than others. 

I have always been happy with the ones from Ofreil. Good machining, nice material, and robust.


----------



## munizfire

Nowhere near close. I've had bad experiences with some of cheaper ones (including 'stock' spring bars in watches under $150).

Not compressing almost at all
Not extending back to original position
Bending while being used with natos
'End-caps' falling out / flying out
Failing while in a watch

I've learnt the hard way to be picky about spring bars. I really like Omega, Seiko and Strapcode spring bars.


----------



## duc

uvalaw2005 said:


> Ofrei is often recommended: The Highest Quality Swiss Made Spring Bars
> 
> I also like Esslinger: Watch Band Spring Bars | Double Flanged Spring Bars | Esslinger.com


Now you did it. Who knew I "needed" $150 worth of screwdriver tips, spring bar tool tips, spring bars, a mallet, some storage containers and a few other bits... 😁

One other thing, regarding the original question: If you have the option of using Omega spring bars, they are the best I've seen (and I am OCD on spring bars).


----------



## ugawino

How would you even know? Do the high end spring bars have a name or logo stamped in them or anything to differentiate themselves from cheap spring bars?

I have a fishing tackle box insert where I keep all my watch parts and accessories. Obviously, there's a little section full of 22mm spring bars. But lord knows where any of them came from. If you swap out bracelets and straps as often as I do, there's no way of knowing where any of them are from.


----------



## duc

Anyone know where I can get OEM/Original Omega spring bars? | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## munizfire

ugawino said:


> How would you even know? Do the high end spring bars have a name or logo stamped in them or anything to differentiate themselves from cheap spring bars?
> 
> I have a fishing tackle box insert where I keep all my watch parts and accessories. Obviously, there's a little section full of 22mm spring bars. But lord knows where any of them came from. If you swap out bracelets and straps as often as I do, there's no way of knowing where any of them are from.


I don't think I've ever seen branded spring bars, but after a while you get familiar with how different brands look like.


----------



## GrouchoM

I usually contact customer service for a watch and request them. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## austinwft

DTS419 said:


> For the price of 4 spring bars from name brands like Barton, a box of 360 spring bars in assorted sizes can be had on Amazon. That sure is tempting, but before I trust my valuable watches to any old spring bar, I must ask: *Are all spring bars created equal?* Is this another case of "you get what you pay for" or are you just paying for the name with the more expensive offerings?


I, as others, do recommend these fro OFrei... 

The Highest Quality Swiss Made Spring Bars

I have only ever bought and used the 1.8 mm diameter "Double Flange" spring bars, which have always met my needs with the Double Flange being very easy to install and remove with a quality tool. Even in smaller straps where the 1.8 mm bars were tight, I was able to use them just fine without a need to purchase the 1.5 mm bars and in larger thicker straps I've put them in I didn't feel as if there would be any benefit to the 2.0 mm bars, so I just keep an assortment of the 1.8's in lengths 16-22 mm.

...below is my post from another thread on this subject.



austinwft said:


> I don't know if there is a significant difference in quality, but I can say that the only "new" spring bars (not old and corroded from some 60-year-old watch of course) that I've had come apart were spring bars from one of those 100+ piece assortments of spring bars, though the set was something from Amazon not Esslinger if I remember correctly.
> 
> So, is it worth $2.50 or more per bar for "Swiss Made" spring bars, I trust OFrei, versus those from China or some unknown source at 20¢ each??? I don't know but the ones I've had from OFrei have been excellent with the end pin to center barrel fit and spring tension being strong and consistent. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Xerxes300

Not only quality but also the diameters. I think that’s the most important part. 

For example, seiko and citizen and Rolex use 2mm to 2.5mm thick bars with 1.2mm tips, if you slap on a 1.4mm diameter bar with .8mm tips your bar could easily slip out with the slightest force and lose your watch. 

Then, if you like NATO straps you should get shoulder less spring bars, so the strap can’t get caught and pull the spring bar out. 

And finally, yes spring bars of good quality are usually sold in pairs not by the hundreds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PSo71

I've got a box with no less than 100 pairs of springbars in it. I've bought springbars on Amazon, eBay, and get them with various watches/straps etc. I too see different levels of quality, but I've never had a springbar fail on me in the 30+ years I've worn watches. I can't say I've ever been compelled to buy an "expensive" springbar. I don't see the value in it. I've got enough decent springbars that I've bought for cheap online that I don't see the need.


----------



## Mauric

uvalaw2005 said:


> Ofrei is often recommended: The Highest Quality Swiss Made Spring Bars
> 
> I also like Esslinger: Watch Band Spring Bars | Double Flanged Spring Bars | Esslinger.com


I bought several times those Swiss made from Ofrei. I absolutely recommend them.


----------



## TheGanzman

In a word - Marathon - PERIOD! You can find their shoulderless spring bars on Amazon - I use them on all but a couple of my 16 dive watches, even the ones w/o lug holes. Yeah - you have to destroy them if you change your mind about a strap/bracelet (other than a NATO/Zulu) when you use them on watches w/o lug holes - I call it "cheap insurance", as a guy who HAS lost a watch underwater to a failed spring bar...

...It DID exhibit a lovely "spiral flat spin" on its way down to Davy Jones' Locker thanks to wonderful visibility, LOL...


----------



## JML

The Marathon flanged bars look to be the same as Omega bars. More expensive than "regular" double flange, but stronger. I won't use anything else with leather straps or NATO straps.


----------



## keisuke_z

Curious - has anyone ever come across a 1.5mm diameter springbar with 1.2mm pivots and 1.4mm flanges before? Try as I might, I have not been able to find anywhere that has this combo... the closest is a 1.8mm diameter with 1.2mm pivots and 1.4mm flange.


----------



## Xerxes300

keisuke_z said:


> Curious - has anyone ever come across a 1.5mm diameter springbar with 1.2mm pivots and 1.4mm flanges before? Try as I might, I have not been able to find anywhere that has this combo... the closest is a 1.8mm diameter with 1.2mm pivots and 1.4mm flange.


I’ll measure mine in a bit but I think they’re 1.4mm flange. 









Rolex GMT Master II (Produced after 2018) 1.5mm Spring Bars


Everest offers a set of Rolex GMT Ceramic Jubilee replacement spring bars. Used to install Everest's rubber bands for GMT Ceramic on the new Ceramic GMT with Jubilee bracelet model, they also are exact replacements for the Rolex GMT Ceramic Jubilee bracelet spring bars. The spring bars measure...




www.everestbands.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keisuke_z

Xerxes300 said:


> I’ll measure mine in a bit but I think they’re 1.4mm flange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex GMT Master II (Produced after 2018) 1.5mm Spring Bars
> 
> 
> Everest offers a set of Rolex GMT Ceramic Jubilee replacement spring bars. Used to install Everest's rubber bands for GMT Ceramic on the new Ceramic GMT with Jubilee bracelet model, they also are exact replacements for the Rolex GMT Ceramic Jubilee bracelet spring bars. The spring bars measure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.everestbands.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! If you do get to measure them, could you also measure the tip/pivot? In the photos these look like they might work, but the pivot has to be ~1.2mm to fit in the mounting holes.


----------



## Xerxes300

hi! so i finally got around to it. forgive me, because, it was really hard with my fat fingers trying to measure this thing... I hope this helps

This is "rough" measurement of the Everest rolex gmt spring bars


----------



## keisuke_z

Xerxes300 said:


> hi! so i finally got around to it. forgive me, because, it was really hard with my fat fingers trying to measure this thing... I hope this helps
> 
> This is "rough" measurement of the Everest rolex gmt spring bars


Amazing, thank you so much! These are actually perfect… if only I could get them in 18mm length  I just realized they’re 20mm.


----------

